# Need a good company to make custom tranfers



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Want to have a couple designs made. Thanks


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

They have a whole post on a bunch of companys pepole have tryed check it out.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

There are quite afew decent transfer manufacturers out there... be sure to ask and get a sample pack to try out before committing
to ordering...Frank


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i use:

Wholesale Heat Transfers -- Heat Transfer Designs -- Plastisol Inks -- Howard Sportswear Graphics Express, Inc. | Home Page

high quality. fast turn around. great opacity and stretchability. only do spot colors though.

like frank the printer said above, call lots of companies and get lots of samples. howard sportswear (when i first called) even threw in a color chart which cost like $15 for free.


----------

